# ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى



## Michael_Sabry (2 يناير 2008)

سلام الرب يا جماعه
جايبلكم ترنيمه حلوه اوى ومعزيه جدا جدا يا رب تعجبكم
دى رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/26963344/abb204f0/Ya_3dra.html?dirPwdVerified=4168b74c
ملحوظه الترنيمه مضغوطه
مستنى ردودكم على الترنيمه


----------



## kirofady (28 فبراير 2008)

*ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي لفريق بدايه جديدة*

ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/26963344/abb204f0/Ya_3dra.html?dirPwdVerified=4168b74c

هذا جزء من الترنيمه و ياريت اللي عندو كاملة ينزلها و شكرا
علي فكرة الترنيمه دي تحفة جدا جدا جداااااااااااااا
:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى يا غليا عليا 
​


----------



## kirofady (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

شكرا يا جينا جوجو


----------



## minasanis (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

الرب يعوض تعبكم خير نرجو المزيد


----------



## naro_lovely (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

سووووووووووووووووووووورى بس الترنيمة مش لهايدى دة فريق اسمة بداية جديدة واسم الشريط رجل الايمان سوووووووووووووورى بس دة الى انا اعرفة لكن الترنيمة مش لهايدى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

عندك حق يا naro_lovely  ميرسى خالص لمتابعتك
انا بردو قلت ده مش صوت هايدى :smil13:
وجيبتلكو باقى شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بداية جديده
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4261373/4668447a/_-__.html​


----------



## ebn_yasoo3 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

*شكرا جزيلا يا جينا على المجهود الكبير 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبكم​*


----------



## kajo (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امى*

المرنمه  اسمها مريم بطرس


----------



## شنودة ابراهيم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

ربنا يعوض تعبكم جميع من شارك فى هذا العمل
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررا على ترنيمة ياعذرا يامى 
وياريت القها كاملة لانى بحب الترنيمة دى اوى


----------



## melomelo333 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

ميرسي 

لو الشريط موجود كامل 

ياريت تنزلوه


----------



## fayz50 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

ربنا يعوض تعبكم جميع من شارك فى هذا العمل
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررا على ترنيمة ياعذرا يامى 
وياريت القها كاملة لانى بحب الترنيمة دى اوى 

ربنا يكون معاكم في كل مكان وزمان


----------



## مرمر عاطف كمال (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

ترنيمة يا عدرا يامى جميلة جدا  ونريد المزيد


----------



## فريكيكو (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

*الرب يعوض تعبكم خير نرجو المزيد *​


----------



## فريكيكو (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

*شكرا جزيلا يا جينا على المجهود الكبير 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبكم​*


----------



## Fire_Rose (17 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*

ياجماعه انا جديد في المنتدي بس احب اشير ان الترنيمه زي ما انتو بتقولو جميله جدا جدا جدا وهيا للمرنمه ماري هاني وليس هايدي منتصر وتلحين وتاليف المرنم ادوار هاني قائد فريق بداية جديدة ولكن بسبب المنتج وتعمده في عدم وضع الاسماء علي الشريط لاسباب غير مفهومه من قبل المنتج وارجو من من يقرا ان ينشر ذلك في المنتديات لان الكل يعلم ان هايدي منتصر هي من قالت الترنيمه وارجو تصحيح ذلك لعدم ضياع مجهود من قامو بالاداء في الشريط مع العلم ان المرنمه ماري هاني في حاله نفسيه سيئه بسبب ضياع مجهودها في اداء الترنيمه


----------



## elbob (22 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي لفريق بدايه جديدة*

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## jjjjo (7 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمة رائعة للعذراء ام الجميع (يا عدرا يا أمى)*

ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى لفريق بداية جديدة

من شـريـط اسمــة رجــل الايمــــــــــــــان

الشـريط للقديـس سـمـعان الاخـمـيـمـى


يا عدا يا امى يا غاليا عليا

بحبـك يا امـى محبة قوية



ترنيمة رائعة ياريت الكل يحملها 


لتحميل الترنيمة 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/http//www.4shared.com/file/48140276/7d255011/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/48140276/7d255011/___online.html 



*ياريت اسمع الردود *




*رومانى اسعد*


----------



## mr-hany (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للعذراء ام الجميع (يا عدرا يا أمى)*

شكرا ولكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## megaman (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للعذراء ام الجميع (يا عدرا يا أمى)*

شكرا جزيلا بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## مايكل كميل (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

هاااااااااااى

.


----------



## merola (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

*يا جماعة الترنيمة دية بتاعة واحدة اسمها ميرى ادوارد بس هية دلوقتى مبقتش تغنى عشان اتجوزت و سافرت​*


----------



## remonmoro (21 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمة * يا عدرا يا امي يا غالية عليا **

*ترنيمة جميلة جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امي  



للتحميل 


http://www.4shared.com/file/48140276/7d255011/___online.html​*منقول للامانة


----------



## engjohny (21 يونيو 2008)

الترنيمة حلوة


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

التمس العذر من الجميع 
تم تعديل جميع المشاركات " تعديل العنوان فقط وليس تعديل اى مضمون بالمشاركات"
وذلك لمسح اسم المرنمة هايدى منتصر من عنوان الترنيمة "الترنيمة للمرنمة مارى هانى ضمن كورال بداية جديده" حتى لايضيع مجهودها فى الترنيمة 
والترنيمة من شريط رجل الايمان 
و أحب انوه عن المشاركة  رقم 16 
ودى اسماء باقى الفريق "فريق بداية جديدة"
فيبي صفوت & إيريني عطي & إيهاب ماهر & ماري هاني & إدوار هاني & ميرنا مدحت & أبانوب حاتم & مدحت منير 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

_بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه غير ربنا يحافظ عليك ومرسي كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررر​_


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

ترنيمة جميلة اوووووووووووووووي


----------



## peter_2010 (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

شكرا على الترانيمة جميلة جداااااا


----------



## peter_2010 (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*


----------



## peter_2010 (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*


----------



## انسطاسيا (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

ميرسي كتيير ليكم كلكم ترنيمه جميله جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويحافظ عليكم
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمة ياعدرا ياامى*

ترنيمة اشتهرت اوى وكلنا بنحبها  اسمها ياعدرا ياامى   حمل الترنيمة وقولى رايك  حمل من هناhttp://www.4shared.com/account/dir/8497938/e839c44/sharing.html?rnd=17#


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياعدرا ياامى*

الاعضاء اللى حملوا الترنيمة مفيش حد منهم ساب لى رد  كدة ياجماعة  انا هياس  زورونى كل سنة مرة


----------



## john sabry (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة ياعدرا ياامى*

انا جون صبرى هذه الترنيمة جمده جدا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## john sabry (3 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## الامير الحزين (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

ترنيمة  جميلة  انا نزلتها مع شريط شفيعنا يانبا شنودة


----------



## الامير الحزين (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

انا برد على العضو  اللى بيقول ان منتج شريط رجل الايمان لم يوضع اسماء المرنمين على الشريط  اسف الكلام دا مش صحيح  كل اللى رنموا فى الشريط اسمائهم موجودة على الغلاف من الداخل


----------



## hmsg2000 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترنيمة ياعدراء يا امي*



Fire_Rose قال:


> ياجماعه انا جديد في المنتدي بس احب اشير ان الترنيمه زي ما انتو بتقولو جميله جدا جدا جدا وهيا للمرنمه ماري هاني وليس هايدي منتصر وتلحين وتاليف المرنم ادوار هاني قائد فريق بداية جديدة ولكن بسبب المنتج وتعمده في عدم وضع الاسماء علي الشريط لاسباب غير مفهومه من قبل المنتج وارجو من من يقرا ان ينشر ذلك في المنتديات لان الكل يعلم ان هايدي منتصر هي من قالت الترنيمه وارجو تصحيح ذلك لعدم ضياع مجهود من قامو بالاداء في الشريط مع العلم ان المرنمه ماري هاني في حاله نفسيه سيئه بسبب ضياع مجهودها في اداء الترنيمه



*يا مروج الإشاعات ال ....
أنا المنتج للشريط ( صاحب شركة سيمفوني ) وإسم المرنمه والمؤلف والملحن مكتوب علي الغلاف .. وأتحداك لو جبت غلاف واحد مش مكتوب فيه إسم المرنمة .. أو المؤلف أو الملحن ...
وأحب أضيف إن الموزع الموسيقي  لترنيمة ياعدرا يا أمي  هو اللي إسمة مش مكتوب ...
وده لأني أنا الموزع الموسيقي ... ومكانش عندي أهمية لكتابة إسمي ...
أنا مش عارف إنت ليه قولت كدة  وجبت الكلام ده منين؟؟؟؟
 بس أكيد ( عدو الخير ) إستخدمك في ترويج إشاعات .....:smil8:


الظاهر إنك عملت عضوية عشان تكتب الكلمتين ال ...... دول وخلاص ...
عموما ربنا يعطي كل واحد حسب أعماله  ....
وربنا يسامحك .....
وعلى فكرة (المرنم ادوار هاني مش هو  قائد فريق بداية جديدة )

أكيد إنت مش فاهم حاجة في أي حاجه ...

تحياتي .......*


----------



## *مرمر* (13 أغسطس 2008)

الترنيمة ده جميلة جدا واد ايه اثرة فى ناس كتير


----------



## peter_2010 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميلللللله جدا اسمها يا عدرا يا امى*

*الترنيمة دى جامدة موت*


----------



## soso968 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الترنيمه مش بتتحمل


----------



## الامير الحزين (4 سبتمبر 2008)

رسالة الى منتج شريط رجل الايمان ارجوك كلمنى فى الخاص عندى خبر ليك بالنسبة لشريطك رجل الايمان


----------



## hmsg2000 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

العضو الامير الحزين 
ياريت راسلني عل الإيميل 
hmsg2000********.com


----------



## منصور مدحت (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محب الانسانيه (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووور على هذه الترنيمه الرائعه

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## ramy9000 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

تشكرات ع الترنيمة اوى


----------



## kingBony (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر


----------



## sameh_zaky70 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الترنيمه الجميله دى وبركة العدرا تشملنا جميعا


----------



## SFS 82 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

:36_33_3:[شكرا علي الترنيمة الجميييييييييييييييييييييييلة جدددددددددددددددددددا دي


----------



## hmsg2000 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fady110 (15 يناير 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## SFS 82 (15 يناير 2009)

الترنيمة حللللللللللللللوة خالص و الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## اثانسيوس (15 يناير 2009)

انا عارف الترنيمة دى تحفة اوــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
المهم شكرا على المجهود دة و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yossef smr (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## عمادفاروق (11 مايو 2009)

ففين الترنيمة


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## عمادفاروق (10 يونيو 2009)

العدرا  بتصبح عليكم


----------



## عمادفاروق (10 يونيو 2009)

العدرا بتصبح عليكم والعدرا حفظاكم


----------



## gofy (3 يوليو 2009)

*ترنيمه يا عدرا يا امى - هايدى منتصر*



ترنيمه يا عدراء يا امى - هايدى منتصر


http://coptictube.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_9768.html


ترنيمة جميلة للسيدة العذراء بصوت قوى معبر وصور جميلة فوتوشوب يارب تعجبكم
صلوا من اجلى


​


----------



## مريم12 (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه يا عدراء يا امى - هايدى منتصر*

*ترنيمة جميلة يا جوفى *
*ميررررررسى على الترنيمة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## victor fahim (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه يا عدراء يا امى - هايدى منتصر*

سلام المسيح لجميع 
اولا اشكر تعب محبتكم واتمنى ان انول بركة الاشتراك معكم فى هذا المنتدى المبارك
ثانيا ترنيمة جميلة جدا ودى اول مرة اسمعها على جهازى
سمعتها كثيرا ولكن المرة الاولى التى اسمعا من جهازى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه يا عدراء يا امى - هايدى منتصر*

شكرا على الترنيمه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الترانيمه


----------



## راندة (22 أغسطس 2009)

اين الترنيمة


----------



## gofy (26 أغسطس 2009)

احتفالات عيد العذراء بأسيوط - ترانيم أغابي
http://coptictube.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_1419.html

 دورة العذراء-دير درنكة-2009
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_3092.html
​


----------



## بولا وديع (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة - يا عدرا يا امى - اكتر من سيرفر*

ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى








اختار سيرفر


----------



## بولا وديع (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة - ياعدرا يا امى - اكتر من سيرفر*

*فين الردود ياشباب*​


----------



## micpower (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة - ياعدرا يا امى - اكتر من سيرفر*

شكراااااااااااا ليك يا بولا 
ترنيمة جميلة جدااااااااا
بس هي مش لهايدي منتصر .... انا مستغرب جدااااااااااا
الصوت مش شبه صوت هايدي خاالص .. دي مرنمة جميلة اسمها ماري هاني من فريق بداية جديدة من شريط رجل الايمان 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## بولا وديع (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة - ياعدرا يا امى - اكتر من سيرفر*

*مرسى لردك الجميل والمعلومة 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة - ياعدرا يا امى - اكتر من سيرفر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة - ياعدرا يا امى - اكتر من سيرفر*

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه يا بولا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*ترانيم رووعه


شكــــــــــرا


ربنا معاكم*


----------

